# 2018 Piston/motor problems?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes better Pistons


----------



## cnunnink (Nov 1, 2018)

Thats good to hear. just got the 2018 cruze LT sedan. Just to work, ill be doing 23,000 miles a year.


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

Good to know. thanks.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

So im thinking the upgraded pistons and the 0w-20 weight oil is doing the trick. Havent seen any posts on 2018 models with the exploding piston issue.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Redesigned pistons were introduced in the 1.5L engine beginning 1/26/17, they likely went into the LE2 right near there. I don't know for sure though.

May of this year an updated ECM calibration was released to reduce likelihood of piston issues. 

The 0w20 has nothing in my opinion to do with the reduction of the issue, it's the new SN+/Dexos1g2 that helps. My Cruze would never see 0w20.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

They didn't change much about the pistons. They had pistons cracking due to LSPI. They changed the engine tuning and changed the engine oil specification to try to fight LSPI better. Still not enough since they're still occasionally dropping pistons. To date, AMSOIL is the only company that has advertised they are able to completely prevent LSPI according to GM's dexos1 gen2 LSPI test. 

GM's test allows 4 LSPI Events to occur and still pass. AMSOIL passes with 0 events, across 5 consecutive tests. LSPI is a "super knock" event that causes piston damage.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

luck be with you lol my 17 blew up at about 30k miles 

had regular oil changes at dealer and used 87 octane


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have yet to hear of an 18 cracking pistons.

17's still used the original motors/piston design. There is a new part number, but they didn't make it into the 17 production run.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

So far. Everyone that's responded with pistons. Which is a few. Has all pointed to same brand. 

No one is saying or mentioning any other brand. Not yet anyways.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> May of this year an updated ECM calibration was released to reduce likelihood of piston issues.
> .


My dealer never offered me an updated ECM calibration. Are you sure about that before I go and make a fool out of myself if I go and ask this to my local dealer?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > May of this year an updated ECM calibration was released to reduce likelihood of piston issues.
> ...


I'm sure there is a calibration that was released to reduce e the likelihood of piston damage due to LSPI/stochastic preignition.

It wouldn't have been "offered" to you because it wasn't part of a recall or service update program. It was only I stalled in cars that had piston failure, or were ECM programmed for some other reason following the release of the calibration. It's a not an update that was released to all cars, and GM doesn't instruct techs to program modules just to make sure they are current anymore. You could ask them to see if there's an updated calibration next time youre in for service...Your relationship with your service dept will determine how that request is handled


----------



## travis4 (Sep 10, 2017)

My 16.5 blew a piston at 24K (after dealer oil changes), now have 12K on a new engine. The (small) dealer said he has already replaced a half dozen engines but they might have been GEN 1 - I don't know. Did they update the ECM tune? I don't know that either - doesn't seem to act any different


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

I honestly dont think any of the turbo engines are 100% right on 87 octane.I have seen my share of broken pistons.I dont believe it would be going on using higher octane fuel.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

GM Master Tech said:


> I honestly dont think any of the turbo engines are 100% right on 87 octane.I have seen my share of broken pistons.I dont believe it would be going on using higher octane fuel.


That's because I don't believe it happens.
I've never seen or heard first hand of an SGE engine blow up when using high octane fuel, and 5w30 full synthetic oil. Granted I see a small percentage of the total population, but every 1.4/1.5 that Ive put pistons or an engine in had a history of 87 octane, usually not top tier, and either no maintenance to speak of or 8-10k mile OCI on cheap swill oil.(that includes ACD 0w20)

I've mentioned before and I'll mention again, I don't and would never run 0w20 in my car, and I def wouldn't use ACDelco oil. There's much better choices, even at <$20 per jug like Amazon Basics, or Walmart Supertech High Mileage 

These engines (all small turbos) that suffer from LSPI issues need an oil with low calcium, low evaporation and hopefully some zinc, magnesium, and moly. You'll likely find that the Euro engines using Euro spec oils and fuels don't seem to suffer this issue. Euro oils tend to have an additive package shown to quench LSPI better, but it usually doesn't meet the API SN RC specs because of this same package. Here people say the package kills cats....They have cats in Europe too, just saying. Also our fuel is lower octane than Europe, here you're gonna find 87 most places and even 85-86 in areas....Fuel in Europe/UK is about a 91 minimum. With 94 widely available.


----------



## Blowncruze (Aug 26, 2019)

Terri C said:


> Did the pistons in the 2018 cruze motor get updated? I haven't heard of any problems that the 16.5 and 17 in the 18.


I bought a 2018 Cruze and used amsoil... at 27,000 miles my piston is bad and they are currently rebuilding the engine


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blowncruze said:


> I bought a 2018 Cruze and used amsoil... at 27,000 miles my piston is bad and they are currently rebuilding the engine


As per the discussion above, what octane fuel was used in it?


----------



## Blowncruze (Aug 26, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> As per the discussion above, what octane fuel was used in it?


 87 octane was used in the vehicle. I understand that could cause the problem over time but I would hope that Chevy would have done their research with the engine calibration update and piston update to fix this problem. Of course my car could just be a one off case. Either way I guess from now on I will be spending more money on gas because of chevy's bad engineering.


----------



## Jolene (May 29, 2019)

My 2018 started problems at 14,000 and I have been saying it’s the piston. It’s been in now 7 times and they keep saying the combustion is good. They always say cylinder 1. That cylinder blue up the spark plug. Now that are saying an injector on cylinder one. I have the issues getting on the highway to work and the car bogs down and it lights up the check engine, stabile link and traction control. When is it considered a lemon?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jolene said:


> My 2018 started problems at 14,000 and I have been saying it’s the piston. It’s been in now 7 times and they keep saying the combustion is good. They always say cylinder 1. That cylinder blue up the spark plug. Now that are saying an injector on cylinder one. I have the issues getting on the highway to work and the car bogs down and it lights up the check engine, stabile link and traction control. When is it considered a lemon?


What's lemon law in your state? It would qualify here.


----------



## Jackcruze (Jun 1, 2017)

Well today I bought a GM certified Encore with the base LUV motor. I was not aware of the Gen2 issues with pistons. Is the Encore at risk also? Being a GM lease unit I can only hope previous owner used better gas and oil service. I still have my 2014 Cruze LT that bought new, used 91 octane in summer and at least 89 even in the dead of winter. I have always been impressed by Jblackburn and all the great, useful and well researched advise and help in all things Cruze! So far my Cruze has clicked off 79K Cruze with good results. Anyone have PCV issues or any other help I need to address on bringing some love to my 30K 2017 Encore?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jackcruze said:


> Well today I bought a GM certified Encore with the base LUV motor. I was not aware of the Gen2 issues with pistons. Is the Encore at risk also? Being a GM lease unit I can only hope previous owner used better gas and oil service. I still have my 2014 Cruze LT that bought new, used 91 octane in summer and at least 89 even in the dead of winter. I have always been impressed by Jblackburn and all the great, useful and well researched advise and help in all things Cruze! So far my Cruze has clicked off 79K Cruze with good results. Anyone have PCV issues or any other help I need to address on bringing some love to my 30K 2017 Encore?


LUV is the old motor, same as your 2014. 

They have occasional piston issues, but much less common than the LE2. 

The LE2 was "fixed" for the 2018 model year as well.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

We have two Cruzes that are susceptible to the piston issue.

The 16.5 is at 51k, and the other at 17k. We got the 16.5 with 6k on the clock, and started using 93 octane right away. The 17 was bought new, and got 93 from the start, and is Trifecta tuned. We never have knock events, either sound or power drop. Both have their stock pistons. Oil is done every 5k on the nose at the dealer. Both cars have also been treated with CRC GDI cleaner.

Will be interesting to see if the 16.5 holds because we are leaving powertrain warranty, so hopefully my insistence on 93 octane / 5k intervals pays off.


----------



## Red Rocket (Sep 6, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Redesigned pistons were introduced in the 1.5L engine beginning 1/26/17, they likely went into the LE2 right near there. I don't know for sure though.
> 
> May of this year an updated ECM calibration was released to reduce likelihood of piston issues.
> 
> The 0w20 has nothing in my opinion to do with the reduction of the issue, it's the new SN+/Dexos1g2 that helps. My Cruze would never see 0w20.


Any way to know when they actually bu


Ma v e n said:


> Redesigned pistons were introduced in the 1.5L engine beginning 1/26/17, they likely went into the LE2 right near there. I don't know for sure though.
> 
> May of this year an updated ECM calibration was released to reduce likelihood of piston issues.
> 
> The 0w20 has nothing in my opinion to do with the reduction of the issue, it's the new SN+/Dexos1g2 that helps. My Cruze would never see 0w20.


Any way to know when they actually update the 17s to better pistons?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

No such thing as 16.5.

It's either a Cruze limited or Cruze. 

Both models were made for the 16 model year.


----------



## Red Rocket (Sep 6, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> No such thing as 16.5.
> 
> It's either a Cruze limited or Cruze.
> 
> Both models were made for the 16 model year.


16.5 is generation 2 and he was trying to specify the year it was made instead of just the generation...you should know this already having over 2k posts and stop being petty.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> No such thing as 16.5.
> 
> It's either a Cruze limited or Cruze.
> 
> Both models were made for the 16 model year.


Yep. They sure were, it's just how I phrase it.


----------



## Jackcruze (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for the input, I feel better this morning. I have to say the other owner forums like Buick ones just dont have the informed members like this one! I am glad it looks to be ok. I knew I really wanted to avoid a direct injected anything. Our company has lot of vehicles in management fleet with Ford Ecoboost motors and they are nightmares.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Now I'm worried about my '17 with under 9k on it....


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> Now I'm worried about my '17 with under 9k on it....


I wouldn't be. I had a '16 with 57k miles. I had it Trifecta tuned and ran 93 Octane from about 20k miles. It never had any issues like that. The thing that puts them most at risk is high torque low rev applications. The automatics are already set up with tuning that tries to avoid that situation any way, so if you have a manual just don't abuse it at low revs...that's the event that is more likely to cause the LSPI (Low Speed Pre-Ignition). Also, another good way to avoid it would be running higher octane. This is probably the simplest suggestion.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Fireworks234 said:


> I wouldn't be. I had a '16 with 57k miles. I had it Trifecta tuned and ran 93 Octane from about 20k miles. It never had any issues like that. The thing that puts them most at risk is high torque low rev applications. The automatics are already set up with tuning that tries to avoid that situation any way, so if you have a manual just don't abuse it at low revs...that's the event that is more likely to cause the LSPI (Low Speed Pre-Ignition). Also, another good way to avoid it would be running higher octane. This is probably the simplest suggestion.


I feel like the automatic programming is what causes it most of the time. It lugs around a LOT.

But so far so good on my 2016. Run 93, run a good oil, don't worry about it.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> I feel like the automatic programming is what causes it most of the time. It lugs around a LOT.
> 
> But so far so good on my 2016. Run 93, run a good oil, don't worry about it.


That's funny because even before my tune, my Cruze never wanted to stay in the low RPMs. It wasn't like it wanted to take off but it never wanted to be down low for me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Fireworks234 said:


> That's funny because even before my tune, my Cruze never wanted to stay in the low RPMs. It wasn't like it wanted to take off but it never wanted to be down low for me.


Maybe the shift programming is different for the 2016, but it tries to be in as high a gear as possible most of the time and you usually have to give it a good kick before it will downshift. 

I like it - it's quiet and unobtrusive, plus there's lots of low end torque, but I could definitely see how it runs into LSPI trying to climb big hills at 1500-2000 rpm.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Fireworks234 said:


> That's funny because even before my tune, my Cruze never wanted to stay in the low RPMs. It wasn't like it wanted to take off but it never wanted to be down low for me.


How do you like your tune? Has your mileage changed much with it? I'm thinking about it because a 25% HP increase would be nice to have on occasion for my commute


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> How do you like your tune? Has your mileage changed much with it? I'm thinking about it because a 25% HP increase would be nice to have on occasion for my commute


I really do appreciate the tune. It gives me the option to have the sporty tune or the "normal" tune. But the cool thing is that the normal tune has been upped substantially so that it's not as much of a dog when you don't want it to be. As far as fuel economy, I _can _get similar numbers when I try to drive nice...but it's very easy to start zipping around with this tune. It has been too easy for me to just zip into traffic quickly and then just keep going. So I've started forcing myself to use the cruise control just so I keep myself a little grounded. Either way I do very much enjoy it and would suggest it. Keep in mind though that the higher octane is required for the tune to be most effective. Otherwise it will dumb itself down for the low octane fuel.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Fireworks234 said:


> That's funny because even before my tune, my Cruze never wanted to stay in the low RPMs. It wasn't like it wanted to take off but it never wanted to be down low for me.


When mine was stock I'd be at 50% throttle going uphill and still not get a **** downshift out of it. Lugged like my old 3 speed Century did going uphill. I agree that the trans tuning is part of the problem with the SGE family having piston issues.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

PolarisX said:


> When mine was stock I'd be at 50% throttle going uphill and still not get a **** downshift out of it. Lugged like my old 3 speed Century did going uphill. I agree that the trans tuning is part of the problem with the SGE family having piston issues.


28 mph? Yes, this seems good, let's stay in 5th gear at 1100 RPM


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> 28 mph? Yes, this seems good, let's stay in 5th gear at 1100 RPM


I'll drive 28 in a 25 zone because it doesn't get great MPG in 4th. It's fun to see 70-80mpg on the DIC at 28-30mph on city streets.
It's more than 1100rpm, maybe 1300? If I put my foot on the pedal, it quickly drops to 4th.

Speaking of which, does everybody else see a lot of slippage and lousy MPG with the converter unlocked?
For example. I show 1900rpm locked in 6th at 60mph.
With a cold trans, unlocked in 6th is 2200-2300 cruising on a flat road, as high as 2900 up a mild to moderate hill on rolling terrain. It just feels wrong, the torque converter letting the engine outrun the input shaft by 50%/1000rpm while going down the road on cruise control.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Taxman said:


> I'll drive 28 in a 25 zone because it doesn't get great MPG in 4th. It's fun to see 70-80mpg on the DIC at 28-30mph on city streets.
> It's more than 1100rpm, maybe 1300? If I put my foot on the pedal, it quickly drops to 4th.
> 
> Speaking of which, does everybody else see a lot of slippage and lousy MPG with the converter unlocked?
> ...


Once mines started going up a hill, it sticks to it and takes a good boot - or losing speed - to get it to change its mind. 

Mileage is generally terrible when cold, yeah. 

Most of the time I notice mine unlocked when it's not still on a cold engine, it's at 3500 because I've put my foot down. Sounds a bit like a CVT when it does that.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> I like it - it's quiet and unobtrusive, plus there's lots of low end torque, but I could definitely see how it runs into LSPI trying to climb big hills at 1500-2000 rpm.


Yep. I have a hill on my way to work I intentionally slow way down at so that I feel it downshift and then go up the hill. Otherwise, it's asking for it like you said in that 1500-2000 range. It's annoying but something I can pretty easily avoid. If you don't do that and run 87 though?? ****, god speed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Iamantman said:


> Yep. I have a hill on my way to work I intentionally slow way down at so that I feel it downshift and then go up the hill. Otherwise, it's asking for it like you said in that 1500-2000 range. It's annoying but something I can pretty easily avoid. If you don't do that and run 87 though?? ****, god speed.


There are two hills on the way through 25 zones on my way back from a friend's that I have got into the habit of plopping the car from Drive down in L4 before it annoys me.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds a bit like a CVT when it does that.


So I'm not the only one who thinks the converter is very "loose" when unlocked?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Taxman said:


> So I'm not the only one who thinks the converter is very "loose" when unlocked?


Not 4-speeds from just 10 years ago! But yes, it definitely unlocks and shoots for that mid RPM powerband when asked to move.


----------



## Curt d (Nov 13, 2018)

I just looked at a few but found and bought a 17 built 6/17 because I thought they swapped pistons early 17. Oh well. Good oil, good fuel, smart stop start module, and hope for the best. It's under warranty for next 77k


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Curt d said:


> I just looked at a few but found and bought a 17 built 6/17 because I thought they swapped pistons early 17. Oh well. Good oil, good fuel, smart stop start module, and hope for the best. It's under warranty for next 77k


Extended warranty or it was originally sold as a fleet car?


----------



## Curt d (Nov 13, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Extended warranty or it was originally sold as a fleet car?


GM Certified pre owned. It was a lease for 1.5 years or so. Remaining factory bumper to bumper plus another 12/12k on top. Cpo also give 6yr 100k powertrain from the original purchase date of dec 2017. So end of 2023 or 77k. Car has 23k on it.


----------



## ToddAeroAuto (12 mo ago)

Terri C said:


> Did the pistons in the 2018 cruze motor get updated? I haven't heard of any problems that the 16.5 and 17 in the 18.


I have a 2018 in the shop now with one bad piston at 62K miles. I had a 2017 Trax with 8K miles last month with the same issue. I am not sure if they fixed the problem with new pistons.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

XtremeRevolution said:


> They didn't change much about the pistons. They had pistons cracking due to LSPI. They changed the engine tuning and changed the engine oil specification to try to fight LSPI better. Still not enough since they're still occasionally dropping pistons.


I wish I had saved the link or a screenshot when I found it, but some months ago I was browsing through the cracked piston issue and there was one website (no idea how reputable) that claims the piston cracking was due to some batches manufactured where the supplier didn't get the metal composition right at the foundry. Something was left out of the mix in some batches of melt and all the pistons made with those batches of metal are in danger of cracking from LSPI. I don't know how reputable that claim is, but it was an interesting possible explanation.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> My dealer never offered me an updated ECM calibration. Are you sure about that before I go and make a fool out of myself if I go and ask this to my local dealer?


Yeah, it's a footnote of the TSB for diagnosing and replacing cracked pistons. There is an ECU update that supposedly helps prevent it with some different engine/transmission tuning.


----------

